# Coding Efficiency-Productivity-How many charts per



## kleisman (Sep 17, 2007)

I recently read an article or something that provided some statistics about the average number of charts or services that coders should be able to accomplish in a given period of time ... per day... per hour etc.   But I can't remember what the source was.  Does anyone have any benchmarking data for coding or willing to share their employers expectations? 
karen


----------



## khawman (Sep 25, 2007)

*Productivity*

This depends on many factors. Standard benchmarks include 35 per day; however, a good E&M coder can code at least 10 - 12 per hour. Surgery - It can be as little as 4-6 an hour. What I do is assess the type of coding, experience level of the coder, and look at the whole picture. In other words, is the coder also posting the payments? Are they speaking to their physicians and answering questions? 

I hope this helps. - Keith Hawman, CPC, Coding Manager (GBMC)


----------

